# Souvide 45 day dry aged steak.



## DocSteve (Jun 29, 2020)

Tried dry aging. Did 45 days.
-Souvide at 127.9F for 3 hours.
-Seared at 1550F.
Melted in my mouth. Worth 45 days? Not really in my opinion. I can defrost a steak and do the same thing w/o the wait.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks very tasty Doc. Great meal.

I also found dry aging didn’t really add any extra taste. Unless it is really fresh and aged it seems to work.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 30, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Looks very tasty Doc. Great meal.
> 
> I also found dry aging didn’t really add any extra taste. Unless it is really fresh and aged it seems to work.


Ya it was just something that I wanted to try doing


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 30, 2020)

Great looking plate Doc.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 30, 2020)

I agree Doc. I dry aged three whole boneless standing rib roasts, 28, 35,then 45 days. Didn't notice any difference in flavor or texture, thought it was a waste of time, money, and meat. That bark that forms on the exterior has to be trimmed off and tossed. Oh, your plate looks wonderful, Like! RAY


----------



## dr k (Jun 30, 2020)

I've wet aged whole packer briskets and rib roasts 45 days from the packed date and it was tender and easy to remove the rib roast membrane for dino ribs. The beefier flavor change with dry aging is more noticeable after 45 days and then the funkier mustier flavor after 60 -75 days.  You lose 25% mass from water loss and then the outer desicated meat that's cut away and pitched but is less with bone in dry aged and all the fat cap left on. It's the waiting and wondering if 45 days is too long but is usually not long enough.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm new in the SV game but I thought to keep things safe, you have to cook 130 or above no? 

Never mind, I just looked it up.  Looks like anything over 3hrs should be cooked at least 130 to be safe


----------



## sandyut (Jun 30, 2020)

Steak and all looks great to me!  I almost tried dry aging but held off.  these reviews lead me to continue holding.  

SV and a sear works SO good and its SO easy.

thanks for the post Doc!


----------



## zwiller (Jun 30, 2020)

LIKE
All the talk about the dry/wet aging/SV but IMO the real magic of a great steak is the sear.  The hotter the better and Doc mentions 1550F.  In pic 3 I see a handle that might be for a sear burner.  Northfire Inferno?  I get real close to pulling the trigger on one but have infrared sear burner in my grill so not sure if it is a real upgrade.   Local high end restaurant uses a salamander and their steak blows mine away and I make a mean steak.


----------



## dr k (Jun 30, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> I'm new in the SV game but I thought to keep things safe, you have to cook 130 or above no?
> 
> Never mind, I just looked it up.  Looks like anything over 3hrs should be cooked at least 130 to be safe


There's a heating table and a pasteurizing table. If you use the heating table for a few hours then sear its like grilling a steak. The outside where the bacteria are have been killed but the center hasn't been pasteurized. If the steak wasn't punctured its void of foodbourne pathogens anyway. But if you were at 130 for the duration needed for the thickness of the steak and pasterized it then quickly cool it in the fridge in a bowl of ice water you have 28 days to figure out when you want to SV heat it at 129 then sear and eat it.  If you have a couple roasts like a  chuck and an eye of round at 130+ you can pull the EOR after 32 hours and eat it and after 48 pull out the chuck and ice water bath it in the fridge for weeks later without freezing.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 30, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LIKE
> All the talk about the dry/wet aging/SV but IMO the real magic of a great steak is the sear.  The hotter the better and Doc mentions 1550F.  In pic 3 I see a handle that might be for a sear burner.  Northfire Inferno?  I get real close to pulling the trigger on one but have infrared sear burner in my grill so not sure if it is a real upgrade.   Local high end restaurant uses a salamander and their steak blows mine away and I make a mean steak.


I have a Kalorik, which is essentially a home countertop salamander.


----------

